# NE Small Vases



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Two small NE cherry vases I turned recently. Enjoyed turning these bad boyz.One has 2 coats of lacquer and the other 3 coats satin poly. Lamp in background I turned and the desk I built for myself 5 years ago. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ahhh nice stuff Mitch and you snuck in an obvious rare flatwork piece in  I take it you did a lot of flat work before getting hooked on turning  I like the natural edge on these, thanks for sharing!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mitch,

Whoa.... those are impressive. What else are you holding back on that you are going to surprise us with?  

Between you and Bernie, I can see that the rest of us are going to have to get off our butts and start turning


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks buddy, yes I was really into furniture and cabinet making big time for about 15 years. Got to the point i was doing so much it was like another job and turning rescued me from that. Now I am learning all over again and it's fun. You say you like ne stuff? I have a lot of ne bowls. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob N
Thanks Bob. You have a great looking lathe and table you built yourself and a nice turning area to turn all the things you want. all you need to have is the desire to do the work like Bernie can do. You never will know if you can measure up to his work till you try. Let's get something posted so we can check it out. You can do it. I think Bernie would tell you the same thing. Mitch


----------

